
Swiftly – Swift 5.1 references for busy coders - eugeniub
https://swiftly.dev/
======
eugeniub
Last year, I created a website called iOS Ref.[1] After it took off in the iOS
dev community, I realized just how much interest there was in clutter-free
reference sites in the iOS development world. At the same time, I was
switching between Swift and Kotlin a lot, and getting syntax mixed up. I would
google how to do basic thing X in Swift, but end up on outdated StackOverflow
questions with Swift 2.0 answers.

So I started writing Swift-specific pages for iOS Ref, and soon realized that
the number of pages I wanted to write would quickly crowd the whole site.
That’s when the idea for Swiftly came in: by combining to-the-point reference
sheets with a clutter-free website and a memorable site name, I could do to
Swift what iOS Ref does to iOS. I started working in February 2019, and eight
months later, I’m ready to share it.

[1]: [https://iosref.com/](https://iosref.com/)

